# Frisco Vapor's Fillmore - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/5/15)

Looking for a good tobacco vape. Frisco Vapor's is a gourmet NET aged two tobacco blend with notes of honey, peanut butter and banana. Being a tobacco juice lover this is def one of my favourites and in my daily rotation. Frisco Vapors Fillmore although being a bacco vape can easily become a dessert vapers ADV due to the honey notes etc. It's just blended damn well and we are proud to be stocking Fillmore. Sir Vape will be bringing in additional flav profiles of Frisco's really soon.

Fillmore's is up on the site. Give it a bash and let us know what you think 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/frisco-vapors

Reactions: Like 2


----------

